# Hardware für Soft-SPS



## tymanis (20 März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

heute muss ich mal ein System zusammenbauen, wo mir Tipps und gute  Ratschläge weiter helfen können.

Es geht um mein Bachelorprojekt. Ich brauche ein System welches in der  Uni für Studenten eingesetzt werden soll (über länger Zeit) auf dem eine  Soft-SPS mit allem drum und dran laufen soll. Ich simuliere ein  Blockheizkraftwerk (Echtzeit) welches so realitätsnah wie möglich  aufgebaut werden soll. Dieses wird zusätzlich geregelt und gesteuert,  bedient und beobachtet.

Die Mindestanforderung die Siemens ausgibt sind nichts besonderes.  Allerdings muss die Kiste laufen, ohne lange zu rechnen wenn die  Simulation startet. Lange Wartezeiten können wir hier nicht gebrauchen,  wir brauchen Power 

Einen Monitor werde ich hier in der Uni schon finden. Es geht also nur  um den Rechner.
Der Rechner darf auch was kosten. Ich muss eure Steuergelder ja nicht  verpulvern und die neuste CPU die auf dem Markt ist besorgen, aber die  Zahl 750 Euro hat mein Professor schonmal eben in den Raum geworfen.

Die Grafikkarte klammer ich schonmal aus. Eine flotte CPU und schneller  RAM ist gefragt. Mein Hauptfrage an euch ist, welche CPU ist für sowas  am geeignetsten?


----------



## tymanis (21 März 2010)

Hier muss dich jemand Ahnung haben, womit man eine Soft-SPS am besten ausstattet ?!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 März 2010)

Was soll denn auf dem PC alles laufen? Welche SoftSPS genau? Und welche Programme noch alles?
Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, würde ich auf jedenfall ein Quadcore-System empfehlen. Dann kann sich die SPS auf ein bis zwei Kernen (fallls sie das unterstützt) tummeln und der Rest flutscht auch noch ordentlich.


----------



## tymanis (21 März 2010)

Das Kraftwerk wird mit Simit simuliert. Mit S7 schreibe ich einige Regler (SCL) sowie in Graph den Start-Stopp-Vorgang. Mit WinCC flexible wird alles gesteuert und überwacht.

Mit ist bis jetzt aufgefallen, dass S7 laut Benutzerhandbuch höchstens Windows Vista x86 unterstützt. Daher frag ich mich auch gerade, ob überhaupt mehr als 4GB RAM Sinn machen, wenn ich nachher kein 64bit OS installieren kann.

Praktisch wäre natürlich, wenn ich für jede Instanz einen anderen Kern benutzen könnte und mit mehr als 4GB RAM rechnen könnte. Der Rechner wird in der Zukunft auch noch mehr Aufgaben bekommen, daher kann ich gerne im grossen Rahmen denken. Aber für meine jetzigen Zwecke sollte er optimal einsetzbar sein!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2010)

wenn du mit Siemens Software arbeiten möchtest, Step 7 und flexibel 
schau doch mal was die Siemens PC so an leistung haben. Die kleinen
ab 477 bzw 427 haben eingentlich nicht so einen fetten Hardwareaufbau
sind aber sehr Leistungsstark, da schauen die großen steuerungen 400er
hinterher. Ich denke mal das die für deine Anwendung ausreichen.
Weil mit flex und Step 7 sind sie nicht ausgelastet.


----------



## tymanis (21 März 2010)

Die Frage ist, wie ich echte SPSs mit einem PC vergleichen kann. Es läuft immerhin noch ein komplettes Windows im Hintergrund. Die SPS kümmert sich nur um das wesentliche Programm. Alleine alle Programme zusammen (Windows XP, WinCC, Simit) brauchen ja schon über 2GB RAM, sonst lagert Windows auf die Festplatte aus und das ist nicht so erwünscht.

Das Model PC 677 hat WindowsXP embedded und direkt einen DualCore. Daher denke ich, dass ich den in meinen PC dann wohl auch schon bauen sollte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 März 2010)

PC und Hart SPS kann man schon ganz gut vergleichen, es ist so
das die Soft SPS, wenn du jetzt Siemens nimmst, um einiges Leistungs
fähiger ist. Die 4X7B Baureihe ist um Faktor 10x stärker als die großen
400er SPS'en.
Als Windows wird ja ein embedt System verwendet, die Festplatte auf
der sich das Windows mit der Soft SPS befindet wird abgeschlossen,
komplett in den RAM geladen und aus diesen wird dann auch gearbeitet.
Um ein performantes System mit Flex zu haben reichte ein Pentium III mit
933MHz, 1GB Ram und eine 2GB Festplatte.

Nochmal flex als Runtime und die Soft-SPS RTX schaffen es nicht einen
PC in die Knie zu zwingen, solange du nicht zwischendurch einen Ego 
Shoter spielen willst.


----------



## tymanis (21 März 2010)

Okay, erstmal danke.

Gibt es denn eine Windows  Embedded Version, die auf x64 Hardware läuft ?!
Auch wenn du meinst ich brauche keine High-End-Hardware, so würde ich, alleine wegen den Preisen bei Neuteilen, dennoch einen Dual-Core kaufen wollen.


----------



## MSB (21 März 2010)

Also offengestanden sollte für deine Zwecke jeder halbwegs gut ausgestattete,
Büro-Rechner taugen.

Die einzige Bedingung: 32Bit-XP

Als Software-Zusatz wäre dann noch WinAC RTX zu kaufen.

Wenn du nun noch die vollen 4GB RAM in den PC packst, sollte das von der Hardware problemlos funktionieren.
Wenn du dann noch bei der Prozessortechnik ein wenig tiefer in die Tasche greifst, also z.B. Quadcore, oder den neuen i7,
dann steht dem ganzen rein gar nichts mehr im Wege.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (21 März 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Also offengestanden sollte für deine Zwecke jeder halbwegs gut ausgestattete,
> Büro-Rechner taugen.


 
selbst auf einer alten BOX-PC-Gurke von 2001 (W-NT4.0) läuft bis heute
eine WinAC-RTX. Man braucht keine "Geschoß" an Rechner. Wichtig wäre
nur - wenn keine Industrie-PC - das eine Festplatte an Board ist, die für
den Dauerbetrieb geeignet ist. Das Thema wird schnell mal vergessen.

Gruß


----------



## MSB (21 März 2010)

... Für WinAC RTX mit Sicherheit nicht, für WinCC Flex und Co. schon eher ...

Da der Rechner "nur" zu Simulationszwecken dient, würde ich die Festplattengeschichte in dem Fall,
auch eher untergeordnet sehen.

Bei einem konkreten Produktionsprozess, unter (oft) widrigen Bedingungen der Industrie brauchen wir darüber natürlich nicht diskutieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tymanis (22 März 2010)

Danke Leute, das Hilft mir weiter. Dann werde ich jetzt erstmal Software einkaufen und einen Testrechner aufsetzen.


----------



## tymanis (22 März 2010)

Okay in Absprache habe ich erfahren, dass def. WinCC flex. benutzt werden soll.

Ist diese Software dann wirklich "Hardwarehungriger" ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2010)

Sie braucht ein wenig, aber du wirst es nicht bemerken wenn es
nur als Runtime auf dem Rechner installiert ist. Anders sieht es dann
schon aus wenn du das Engeniering System mit Installierst.


----------

